# Fetter Downhill Lenker von Xtreme "BigBar"



## Easy-biker (19. Januar 2003)

Fetter Downhill Lenker von Xtreme "BigBar" 

URL:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2701321579&ssPageName=ADME:L:DS:DE:8


Artikelnummer 2701321579 



Beschreibung:

Verrückt nach Stabilität? Dann klemmen Sie sich hinter diesen Lenker! 

Der BigBar besteht aus vier 6061 T6-Alu-Oversized-Rohren, die sorgfältig miteinander verschweißt sind, um ein enormes Maß an Verwindungsteifigkeit und Stabilität zu erreichen. An den Griffenden wurde der Rohrdurchmesser auf das Norm-Maß (22,2mm) reduziert und weißt dort eine Wandstärke von ca. 4mm! auf. 

Breite: ca. 680mm 
Höhe: ca. 80mm 
Klemmmaß: 25,4 mm


----------

